# Dog size...



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just a quick question .....have a too be 7 month old black lab on the 16th of this month ...and he currently weighs about 65 lbs ......I was just wondering wth people's experience what his final weight might end up as....we have had him fixed.....and he is in really good shape ......his father was about 90 lbs and his mother 60-70 lbs......any thoughts

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

85-90 easily


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Labs generally stop height wise by 8 or so months. (maybe all dogs-i don't know) They can gain weight up to 1 1/2 or maybe later. 
If i remember right, my female was 58 lbs at 6 months and hasn't changed a bit. Now she is 3. My male just turned 1 year yesterday and he is 90 on the button. He hasn't gained any weight since he was about 10 months or so. Remember 2-3 lbs on a dog is like 20 for us. I wouldn't think he'd grow a whole lot more but some. Maybe a little taller and 10-12 lbs more when all said and done. You're probably looking at around 80 lbs? All dogs are individuals though. I think my answer is the average. My guess anyway.


----------

